# In-depth tutorial on mixing a cue (Compression, EQ, Mastering, Reverb)



## ManchesterMusic (May 6, 2019)

Hey all, I made a longer-than-expected tutorial on mixing a cue. I cover panning, EQ, reverb, everything. Please enjoy!


----------

